# Wading 9-29-10



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got into gigging last summer. Got our best haul yet last night. Water was crystal clear. Fish were caught on incoming tide. North wind made it a little chilly. We used 2 lights, one was the under-water halogen style w/ a battery, other was the coleman propane flounder light. Under-water seemed to work a little better since there was a slight ripple on the surface. Learned a lot.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

DANG!
That looks like a good way to spend the evening. Nice very nice. Gulf or inland waters?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Those definitely look like gulf flounder. Super nice catch!!! I hit my bro up this morning about going out soon! I'm ready


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

what kind of underwater light system do you have ,like bulb watt battery that kinda stuff ,Thanks


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Not sure on wattage, but the one we have is the one they sell at Academy Sports in Pcola. They're $47 and come rigged to hook up to a battery. They have foam grips, rubberized bulb casing, and are longer than the ones they sell at Wal-Mart. Sorry I don't have all the specs, maybe someone familiar with them can help more. We've only had ours a month or so but seems to be doing well and holding up.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks ,for the info I was just curious to what under water lights people were using, thats the same one I have its got a 30 watt GE sealed beam bulb in it , I have two of those small 12 volt deer feeder batterys, so far I know it last over 6 hours on one charge Ive been experimenting with different bulbs for a brighter (white) light with a little wider coverage Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------

